# LPG tank filling



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Please run me through the procedure again someone please  

Going to top mine up tomorrow and got the jitters that I remember the procedure correctly.

Going up to Nottingham to get a quote on my bodywork and were off to The Covert Lincs for the coming weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The question implies you know it has been covered before so I don't understand why this is inadequate. A post I made is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-66257.html#66257

But search for plenty of other guidance/ relevant comments.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John if you don't have the UK to yank adaptor fitted all the time, screw this on when you get to the station with the lugs horizontal, many people then unscrew the bleed screw near the top of the tank a little, I just go by the gauge.

if you take the gun out and look in the end you can see how it goes on and what effect turning the barrel has. Push the gun on, the gas lever and pipe must be pointing straight down for it to go, next turn the outer casing with the other lever if it has one (on a lot you just grip the barrel) about 90 degrees, it will only turn one way. if its got a lever then pull it towards you, grip the gas lever and set the little catch at the base of it. put your hand on the button and waittttttttt

If you were LPG powered you would now go in and pay with a smirk on your face.  

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Dave :wink: tried searching but got no where :roll: 

Cheer Olley it's all coming back now. If I was definitely keeping my bus would go for LPG conversion but we were going to move up to a slide but fallen in love with this old girl.

Ta for the help (gas scares the hell out of me) when I am not 100% on what I am doing with it.

Thank you :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have just topped up our LPG tank, first time for months :lol: :lol: I go to a bulk station in Corby and the little guy comes over with the UK/ASME fitting and fills it up for me...... Really great service but the best bit is only paying £15 to fill up, thats at 37 pence per ltire :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I fill the Vectra with LPG each day, the instructions are clearly written on the pump at every outlet I visit, if you don't have the adapter, ask at the kiosk they will assist ...no drama!

MnD :wink:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> I fill the Vectra with LPG each day, the instructions are clearly written on the pump at every outlet I visit, if you don't have the adapter, ask at the kiosk they will assist ...no drama!
> 
> MnD :wink:


I've encountered at least one LPG outlet that had big signs warning you off using adaptors at all.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got my adaptor.

Just wanted a refresher course.

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

RR know what you mean, first few times I filled up was worrying but not so bad now.

As a thought do any of you use gloves, reason I ask is I managed to get a blast of LPG under presure that caught my hand, somewhat cold 8O and I guess best analagy frost bite sensation for the next four hours, result I carry a pair of sturdy rigger gloves and use religeously now, also stops the adaptor rattling in the glove box.

Si


----------

